# Help!



## Civil Engineers (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have a fursona. Nor do I have an idea as to what I would have if I did. And I would like to have one.

Any suggestions?

My first thoughts run to some form of cat. But I don't know which.

The closest thing to an idea I have is a Liger (lion/tiger hybrid), partly for the beautiful colouring, partly for the rarity but mostly 'cause they're a good deal bigger than the other felines. But then again, size is a matter of choice. I'm creating a character from the ground up here.

As to character, dimensions and skills, though these will have to have some bearing on the animal finally chosen, they are, on the whole, sorted.

Any suggestions welcome. Including non-felines. I'm currently open to possibilities. I can narrow it down later.

Thankies *grins*


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 11, 2008)

for starters, i suggest going to quizilla.com and taking a LOT of furry quizes (look under 'what fury are you') no matter what rating they have. whichever one comes out the most, is likely your fursona.

your fursona can be anything, though. anything from a character you like to draw a lot, to your actuall spirit animal. it doesnt have to be a cat.
a sure (if lengthy) way of finding your spirit animal is to wait for him/her/it in your dreams. 

also consider that your fursona will probably change several time before its just right. it might not even start to change until you flesh it out on paper.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 12, 2008)

Lyrihl is right. Fursona's change all the time. I used to have two but fused them together to make one that has the appearance and personality of both.

You also don't even have to be any known animal. You can be a flesh eating bunny or something. Just go with an animal that fits your personality is what I say.

Frankely, I'd like it if you chose to be some kind of a leopard. We seem to be endangered and non existant in the furry world


----------



## Chex (Dec 12, 2008)

I had trouble working out what my fursona was, too. I got some advice, and considered for a while, and ended up simply taking pieces of things that I liked best (long tail, big ears) and attributing that to whatever animals I could. (Fennec fox and ringtail lemur were the ones that stuck.)

Again, it's up to you. Don't force something, because you'll just end up going "... nah, it's not that."  ^^


----------



## Civil Engineers (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you all. 
I will take one of said quizzes and then do a bit of writing. 

I am not much of an artist, particularly in the human or animal areas (not much use here then), but I can write for England. So I'll see what I am roughly speaking and craft something from the bones, up.


----------



## Civil Engineers (Dec 13, 2008)

Quick update:

I have just taken one of the "What furry are you" quizzes, and I am a cat after all.

All fine and good, now to Craft a Character for myself.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 13, 2008)

WHOOHOO!

Felines rule!


----------



## embriel (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd say do some research on animal species and their behaviour, also you could go by the appearance of the animal and how the animal carries itself. You'll know when you find the right fit :3

Edit: Oh and as for the quizilla technique it can be kinda limiting since the quiz makers only put certain animals as the quiz results usually a canine, a feline, a lapine, an avian, a dragon, a horse and maybe a rodent. For someone who'd go for a sloth or something like a sheep this doesn't help.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 13, 2008)

embriel said:


> Edit: Oh and as for the quizilla technique it can be kinda limiting since the quiz makers only put certain animals as the quiz results usually a canine, a feline, a lapine, an avian, a dragon, a horse and maybe a rodent. For someone who'd go for a sloth or something like a sheep this doesn't help.


 which is why id advised to take several quizes, not just a few.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd suggest you start by participating in several Furry RP's.

No, not _those_ type.  The regular "A day in the life of [insert character]" RPs.  By participating in several of these, you'll get a feel for the different sub-species of cat and have something to work off.

From there, you can work off the character and meld them more.  Toss away the setting, equipment and powers.  Work on the personality, and defining physical traits.  Tics will be a nice thing to develop here as well.  It's much easier to work a fur- / per-sona out of a RP character than to come up with one willy-nilly.  

If you aren't a fan of RPing, well, things are a bit more difficult.  In that regard, I'd suggest you start with several established characters (either of your creation or someone elses) and work from that.  It need not be a Furry character you base your Fursona off, though that would likely make your job easier as you don't need to make those extra considerations.  Once you have a few characters in mind, start to tweak them.


----------



## heavyweapons (Dec 24, 2008)

I rp as a werewolf, but that quizzilla thing is a good idea...ima go see if i should be a half wolf/ half fox o.o


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

first, look for animals you like... in MY case, foxes and wolves... then look for animals that you can relate to (have similar traits, characteristics, personality, etc.)... in my case Foxes and Wolves, but more-so Foxes... then look for animals that seem to come up in your life, (you have multiple plushies of said animal, you get compared to a certain animal often, you gravitate towards a certain species when looking for friends on FA or for p0rn elsewhere...) in MY case... Foxes... then look towards the specifics... do a little research on the species... make sure you understand their habits...  by then, you should have a good idea...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Keep picking out animals until you find one you identify with. That's what I did.

Or just go with what looks cool, fuck personal meaning. I think that's what 95% of the fandom does anyway c:


----------

